# Meet "Reba"



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

On Monday, me and my fiance headed down to Baton Rouge from Shreveport to pick up our second GSD foster since we had such great luck in rehoming our last and the local shelters are horrible at getting back to anyone. When we met her we were told her name was Lindy but she didn't answer to, nor acknowledge it at all so we changed it to "Reba" and she seems to like it. She's a bit on the tiny side (45 lbs--but every dog looks tiny next to our 91 lb beast). We were told she was a year and a half but it's hard to tell. Anyway... in the short time that we've had her she's already learned how to walk on a leash, how to sit and is even house trained with NO accidents since we've brought her home with us. The fiance loves her so much he's talking about foster failing already. I know you guys love pictures so here she is! She rides backwards!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww, she's beautiful! How great are you for helping out! I hope you are a foster failure for Reba's sake


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

shes beautiful! what does foster fail mean foster to adopt?


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes; foster to adopt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha! She's no foster... Look at her in the last pic ...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds and looks like a keeper to me. :congratulations:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She looks like she feels right at home in that last picture, she is a beauty, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Ha! She's no foster... Look at her in the last pic ...


 
Right? The fiance spoils her downright ROTTEN!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so nice you opened your home to her, such a pretty girl and she looks very comfy at your house, lol


----------

